# Saltwater



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi I don't know where to post this so this so I posted it here. All of my friends aren't into fish. So I was looking for someone around my age to share my fish hobby with. (I am 14) I have 1 125 gallon reef tank, I am working on a 10,000 gallon saltwater pond, and have 2 10 gallon reefs and 1 empty 55g.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

wow, you are not going to find many 14 year olds that can afford a hobby like this.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

lol, u better be loaded...i can just imagine how many chemicals u would need to keep a 10,000 gallon steady rofl...good luck doing 2500 gallon water change every 3rd or so week ... that would take u SO long just to calc the salt n let it spead evenly and adjust it evenly not to mention treat the water with so much chemicals because ur gonna have to use a hose which doesnt have any chlorine/copper filter...salt water pond is gonna be outside so im guessing the rain will drop the salinity in a heart beat not to mention dirt n mud n stuff running into it...and if the grass has fertiliser then it has phosphates which will run ur blue green algea which will take more chemicals to cure and yea....why not just but a small island n put a net around it


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I do live near the SC Aquarium so I am waiting for them to reply about me using some of there water.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

The 10,000 gallon pond is just like our 52,000 gallon saltwater pool.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Age of Aquariums said:


> The 10,000 gallon pond is just like our 52,000 gallon saltwater pool.


Without pictures.......

But I will say that if you are serious about a 50,000g pool then chances are it will remain much more stable than some of these 2,000g ponds that others have mentioned. But unless it is covered and protected I'm positive it will give more heartache than pleasure.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It is a computer controlled salt generator on the pool, not an aquarium. The pond though, hopefully will be soon.


----------

